
Peter Thiel – American Democracy Lecture Transcript [3/14/19] - jger15
https://activationenergy.io/thiel/
======
xiphias2
Please take out uh/um/yeah. It's really disturbing in reading the text. I
understand that you didn't want to over-edit it (and I am thankful for it),
but right now not having complete sentences makes it much harder to understand
what Peter's saying. Try to think about whether he himself would have written
down his thoughts this way.

~~~
avyas0
Realized this while reading, I'll edit it out tonight!

